# madwifi-driver build failure: Any help pls?

## scoobydu

Hi  :Smile: 

Just picked up a Netgear WG311 (PCI) & Router and am trying to get the PCI card going.

Read that the card needs the madwifi-driver, but it borks  :Sad: 

Any ideas please?

I'm using the love2 2.6 kernel. Also have tried the latest cvs, with the same errors ..

TIA

scooby

ps here's some of the errors  :Smile: , can list them all if it will help (just keeping the bandwidth down!)

if_ath.c:770: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:785: error: `ieee80211_dump_pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:786: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_media_change':

if_ath.c:816: error: `ieee80211_media_change' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:816: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_beacon_alloc':

if_ath.c:989: error: `ieee80211_add_rates' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:989: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1003: error: `ieee80211_add_xrates' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1003: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_rx_tasklet':

if_ath.c:1429: error: `ieee80211_dump_pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1431: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1450: error: `ieee80211_input' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1453: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_chan_set':

if_ath.c:1917: error: `ieee80211_chan2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1917: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1917: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1945: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1968: error: `ieee80211_chan2mode' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1968: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_next_scan':

if_ath.c:1983: error: `ieee80211_next_scan' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1983: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_newstate':

if_ath.c:2084: error: `ether_sprintf' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2084: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2098: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2098: error: `ieee80211_chan2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2098: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_ratectl':

if_ath.c:2367: error: `ieee80211_iterate_nodes' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2367: error: called object is not a function

distcc[7169] ERROR: compile on localhost failed

make[1]: *** [if_ath.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20030802/work/madwifi-20030802/driver'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20030802 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)Last edited by scoobydu on Tue Nov 11, 2003 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scoobydu

Anyone help me here pls?

----------

## theyneverknew2

does the madwifi driver support the 2.6 series kernels?

----------

## scoobydu

Hi theyneverknew2

Looking at the madwifi-devel and user mailing lists it does.

Just seems the ebuild is not working?

It was updated today as well.

scooby

----------

## scoobydu

Now I get this! What the hell is happening here   :Rolling Eyes: 

/lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-love2/build/scripts/modpost /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-lo

ve2/build/vmlinux if_ath.o

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-love2/build/vmlinux.mod.c

/lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-love2/build/vmlinux.mod.c: Permission denied

make[1]: *** [if_ath.mod.c] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20031110/work

/driver'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20031110 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 36, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20031110-5456.log"

open_wr:   /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-love2/build/vmlinux.mod.c

open_wr:   /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-love2/build/vmlinux.mod.c

open_wr:   /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-love2/build/vmlinux.mod.c

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## theyneverknew2

hmm, first make sure ur logged in as root or su to root before you emerge the madwifi driver. If you already are try chmod +rw /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9-love2/build/vmlinux.mod.c and the emerge the madwifi driver again

----------

## scoobydu

Thanks for the tips  :Smile: 

Yes, I'm root, and it appears the file does no exist ...

The funny thing is, the driver builds and installs from source, so its now working ... but would prefer the benefits of portage to keep the install up to date.

Think I might need to post a bug report ..

----------

## Diorf

You'll have to edit the Makefile.inc to get the madwifi driver working under 2.6 series

The line 148 should be changed to:

MODOPTS=-DMODVERSIONS -include $(KERNEL_PATH)/include/linux/modsetver.h

So I think the best you'll have to do is to grab the cvs version and compile it by hand.

----------

## scoobydu

Yep thanks  :Smile: 

scooby

----------

## NiXZe

i think i emerged the "unstable" one and that worked or did that and then did

```
ebuild ebuild_file_used merge
```

----------

## Aciel

Kernel 2.6.1-rc2-gentoo

I changed the line in Makefile.inc, but to no avail. I'm still getting a lot of errors.

In file included from if_athvar.h:53,

                 from if_ath.c:59:

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:723: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:723: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:724: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:724: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:726: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:726: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:729: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:729: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:730: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:730: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:731: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:731: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:732: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:732: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:734: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:734: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:735: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:735: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:736: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:736: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:738: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:738: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:740: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:740: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:741: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:741: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:744: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:744: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:750: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:750: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:754: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:754: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:757: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:757: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:758: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:758: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:759: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:759: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:760: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:760: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:761: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:761: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:762: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:762: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:764: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:764: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:766: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:766: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

if_ath.c: In function `ath_attach':

if_ath.c:269: `ieee80211_ifattach' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:269: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

if_ath.c:269: for each function it appears in.)

if_ath.c:269: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:270: `ieee80211_media_init' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:270: `ieee80211_media_status' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:270: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:276: `ether_sprintf' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:276: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_detach':

if_ath.c:295: `ieee80211_ifdetach' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:295: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_bmiss_tasklet':

if_ath.c:453: `ieee80211_new_state' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:453: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_chan2flags':

if_ath.c:466: `ieee80211_chan2mode' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:466: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_init':

if_ath.c:556: `ieee80211_chan2mode' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:556: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:560: `ieee80211_new_state' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:560: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:562: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_stop':

if_ath.c:602: `ieee80211_new_state' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:602: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_hardstart':

if_ath.c:740: `ieee80211_encap' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:740: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:754: `ieee80211_find_node' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:754: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:766: `ieee80211_dump_pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:767: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_mgtstart':

if_ath.c:845: `ieee80211_find_node' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:845: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:852: `ieee80211_dump_pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:853: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_media_change':

if_ath.c:882: `ieee80211_media_change' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:882: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_beacon_alloc':

if_ath.c:1063: `ieee80211_add_rates' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1063: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1066: `ieee80211_chan2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1066: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1080: `ieee80211_add_xrates' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1080: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_rx_tasklet':

if_ath.c:1598: `ieee80211_dump_pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1600: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1618: `ieee80211_input' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1621: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_rx_capture':

if_ath.c:1680: `ieee80211_mhz2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1680: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_chan_set':

if_ath.c:2221: `ieee80211_chan2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2221: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2221: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2246: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2264: `ieee80211_chan2mode' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2264: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_next_scan':

if_ath.c:2284: `ieee80211_next_scan' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2284: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_newstate':

if_ath.c:2390: `ether_sprintf' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2390: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2415: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2415: `ieee80211_chan2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2415: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_ratectl':

if_ath.c:2680: `ieee80211_iterate_nodes' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2680: called object is not a function

make[1]: *** [if_ath.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20031213-r1/work/driver'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20031213-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 45, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Any ideas?

----------

## Aciel

Getting this error on two machines. They are unique; one is a laptop with an AMBIT integrated PCI card in it. The other is a desktop with a netgear wg311.

Does anyone have a solution for this yet, or should I file a bug report?

----------

## UberLord

Builds fine on my machine.

But I built that from a stage1 tarball and used the linux-headers-2.6.0 and latest glibc, gcc and bison before building.

That may have something to do with it - but I doubt it.

----------

## Aciel

No, all my machines are completely current. I bootstrapped them like, last weekend.

Interesting thing is that madwifi worked fine when I downloaded the tar.gz. But without Portage, I feel naked...

----------

## NiXZe

what version of the driver are you trying to emerge?

the one that is marked as stable in the portage tree don't work to compile (many say so)  however the lastest "unstable" that is possible to download works perfectly!

----------

## Aciel

Unstable didn't work for me. I had to get the CVS off madwifi's website, and compile it without portage.

----------

## trippin

I found a work around.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=885909#885909

----------

